# Wanted Wild or site Camping in Edinburgh, THANK YOU ALL.



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, anyone know where there is a good campsite for a couple of nights? near the centre would be good, so i can leave the MH


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Think the Caravan Club site in Marine Drive is the nearest. Never been there myself but it gets good reviews on ukcampsite. Bus in to city sounds handy.

Much as I'm a staunch Glaswegian, I have to admit Edinburgh is a beautiful city. Have a great time.

Diane


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Diane, i'll take a look at that, thanks


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*site - edinburgh*

Stayed at Edinburgh caravan club site about a month ago for a few nights, really nice there with regular bus service into city centre would recommend it.

The Rabbits


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent thats 2 recommendations so far 

And thanks you the Rabbits


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

And a 3rd - typical CC site, very handy for centre.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure about a CC site though, i've read the review's!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We go to the CC site for at least a couple of nights each month. Bog standard CC site = heated showers, very clean and tidy, crowded, hard standing, etc. Cheapish for CC members - low season about £14 for MH + 2 Adults + EHU. 16amps so we use plenty of electric heating. 

It has the usual "dont do this, don't do that" notices, but no more than usual.

No 42 bus to city centre runs every 20mins or so - ususally very punctual and £2.50 for an all day adult ticket, free if you are Scots and over 60.

Would recommend it.

Sue


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*edinburgh*

the site at mortonhall is the closest, 15mins by bus to city centre


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: edinburgh*



wm1918 said:


> the site at mortonhall is the closest, 15mins by bus to city centre


Any linky wm ?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> We go to the CC site for at least a couple of nights each month. Bog standard CC site = heated showers, very clean and tidy, crowded, hard standing, etc. Cheapish for CC members - low season about £14 for MH + 2 Adults + EHU. 16amps so we use plenty of electric heating.
> 
> It has the usual "dont do this, don't do that" notices, but no more than usual.
> 
> ...


Now thats what i call information, excellent and thanks, you wouldn't know the price for none members would you?


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*edinburgh*

www.mortonhall.co.uk


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Rislar - I think non-members pay about £6 - £7 extra. 

Ring the wardens (they don't all bite 8O ) and check prices and availability.

Tel: 0131 312 6874

Sue


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent, thank you both


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Rislar, you may be away by now not sure but Edinburgh CC looks good for wild camping large office car park opp Ocean Terminal http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/scot.htm#edin will staying between both in Feb as renovating house and gardens, sorry wont be in Edinburgh this weekend in Liverpool at moment working, all best PD.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> Hi Rislar, you may be away by now not sure but Edinburgh CC looks good for wild camping large office car park opp Ocean Terminal http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/scot.htm#edin will staying between both in Feb as renovating house and gardens, sorry wont be in Edinburgh this weekend in Liverpool at moment working, all best PD.


Hi Piedodger, i forgot about you living there, i should have PM'd you :roll: i'm not going till early Dec, so just trying to sort somewhere to stop for a couple of days!! i'll have a look at your link


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like someone was wild camping there when the sat passed over, just zoom onto the carpark 

http://www.oceanterminal.com/how-to-get-here.asp


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I stop in the hotel opposite OT quiet often with work and there are quiet often M/Hs and Trucks on the cars park. I have never stopped there in the M/H as Wild is not for us at the moment. 

But we recently stopped at the CC site for 3 nights. The bus stop is just outside the site and the service is very frequent. As already said its £2.50 for an adult and £2.00 for kids for al lday. Its the easiest way to travel, no parking problems and the traffic is busy due to the road works with the trams at the moment so let the bus driver do the work.

The site is nice, we were worried about noise off the planes but never realy heard them. We all had a good nights kip


Richard...


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Rislar, prob be in Dundee early Dec but hopefully dropping into, Stansted Abbotts, and Workington on the way back from Spain/France late Jan or 1st week Feb will PM if all goes to plan. Enjoy!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If the CC site is full there's plenty of wild camping spots just outside along the road a bit in both directions


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Edinburgh camping*

We stayed at Mortonhall for the Festival this year and would not recommend it. Too few hard standings, poor. tired and over used facilities. It had been very wet up there and the whole site was a quagmire. Most needed towing off their pitches if on grass by the friendly and helpful staff.
The site needs updating.
Handy bus service for the city however and the festival was a superb experience.
Bob


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Edinburgh camping*



Bob45 said:


> We stayed at Mortonhall for the Festival this year and would not recommend it. Too few hard standings, poor. tired and over used facilities. It had been very wet up there and the whole site was a quagmire. Most needed towing off their pitches if on grass by the friendly and helpful staff.
> The site needs updating.
> Handy bus service for the city however and the festival was a superb experience.
> Bob


Thanks for the info Bob


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

cc site great site no negatives or problems from us


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> cc site great site no negatives or problems from us[/quote
> 
> Great thanks


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

A BIG BIG thanks to all that helped with this question, we had a brilliant time and we loved the Caravan Club site in Marine Drive, it was a lovely site and the wardens where great, i would say a brilliant intro the the CC.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Rislar. We are off there tomorrow (Monday) for a couple of nights. Hope it stays dry and it could warm up a bit - about 0 degrees C here at the moment 8O Never mind - no one comes to Scotland for the weather  

Sue


----------

